# Witch Hazel in soap?



## FOhoarder (Nov 21, 2012)

I was doing some research trying to find information so I can make an acne bar for my teenage son and found more than once someone recommending putting witch hazel for some of your water amount.  Has anyone done this?  Do any of the benefits survive the process?  I know store bought witch hazel has alcohol in it so wouldn't this cause a problem with the lye?  Thanks ladies and gents!


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Nov 21, 2012)

You could make a decoction (strong brew) of Witch Hazel (the herb) and use it as a toner. I guess you could also infuse some Olive Oil with it and soap it. I don't know how many of the beneficial constituents would survive the lye process, but its worth a try. You may want to research the constituents (tannins, phenolics, flavonoids, etc) individually to see how they hold up in a high alkaline environment.

Here's some info from Wiki:
The main constituents of the witch hazel extract include tannins, gallic acid, phenolics such as catechins, proanthocyanins, flavonoids (kaempferol, quercetin), as well as essential oils (carvacrol, eugenol, hexenol), choline, and saponins.[citation needed] Distilled witch hazel sold in drug stores and pharmacies typically contains no tannin.[citation needed] Witch hazel is mainly used externally on sores, bruises, and swelling, and witch hazel hydrosol is used in skin care (e.g., as an astringent and anti-oxidant potentially useful in fighting acne).[1] It is often also used as a natural remedy for psoriasis and eczema, in aftershave and in-grown nail applications and to prevent facial sweating and cracked/blistered skin, and for treating insect bites, poison ivy, and hemorrhoids, with evidence lacking for further reported uses including GI maladies (diarrhea, coughing up/vomiting blood), general infections such colds and the specific infection tuberculosis, as well as eye inflammation, bruising, and varicose veins.[7]


----------



## FOhoarder (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info Shawnee!     the herb route sounds like a good way to go. I was going to do an herb infusion anyway so Ill look into that.


----------



## Hina Charania (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi,

I made the mistake of adding witch hazel to my water content and then adding lye to it once. The liquid almost boiled over which is not good as it is quite hot and caustic no matter how much cover you have used to protect your surfaces.

I think a better idea would be to decrease the water amount when adding the lye at the initial cold process stage and then adding witch hazel in the same amount once the soap comes to trace. Witch hazel when used that way made a nice mild soap. However using it as a toner instead of adding it to soap specifically for acne would be better I believe.

Best of luck

HC


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Nov 23, 2012)

Hina Charania said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I made the mistake of adding witch hazel to my water content and then adding lye to it once. The liquid almost boiled over which is not good as it is quite hot and caustic no matter how much cover you have used to protect your surfaces.
> 
> ...


Did you add Witch Hazel Extract like is found in drugstores to your lye solution? If so, I'm sure it was the alcohol content that caused the problem. I'm specifically referring to using the raw herb bark and either brewing it like a tea or infusing oils with it.


----------



## Hausfrau007 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm afraid no soap on this planet will help acne, nor will any creams or toners. I've had acne since I was 14 (I'm 47 now), and whatever you use works at first, and once your skin gets used to it, it fades. Witch hazel indeed works for a (short) while if applied as a toner after washing, but it doesn't stem the pimples for long. I've tried Accutane, ProActive, you name it. I've heard people say that pimples come from the inside, but I doubt even the best diet could cure acne. It just doesn't work. 

I hope, for your son's sake, that it's "only" teenage acne. If that's the case, it's only temporary hell.


----------



## ToniD (Nov 23, 2012)

I've not tried witch hazel in soap, but it did help my son as an ingredient in some toner I made for him.  I'm sure it depends on severity of the acn


----------



## Hina Charania (Nov 23, 2012)

> Did you add Witch Hazel Extract like is found in drugstores to your lye solution? If so, I'm sure it was the alcohol content that caused the problem. I'm specifically referring to using the raw herb bark and either brewing it like a tea or infusing oils with it.



Yes I did use extract. Completely forgot about the alcohol when I was mixing it in so never again.

I did see that you are talking about using the bark and not the extract. Just putting my two cents to try to help in any way I can.

Cheers
HC


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Nov 23, 2012)

Hausfrau007 said:
			
		

> I'm afraid no soap on this planet will help acne, nor will any creams or toners. I've had acne since I was 14 (I'm 47 now), and whatever you use works at first, and once your skin gets used to it, it fades. Witch hazel indeed works for a (short) while if applied as a toner after washing, but it doesn't stem the pimples for long. I've tried Accutane, ProActive, you name it. I've heard people say that pimples come from the inside, but I doubt even the best diet could cure acne. It just doesn't work.
> 
> I hope, for your son's sake, that it's "only" teenage acne. If that's the case, it's only temporary hell.



have you tried Turmeric Root use the powder  to make a mask for your skin and then take the powdered root 
as with any herbal treatment please see a Herbalist for proper dosage as more data is needed before I can say just how much you should take  
I personally use it as a tincture and make a paste when needed to treat my boils, I have used it with several clients to treat adult and teen acne having found it to have great results


----------



## Hausfrau007 (Nov 24, 2012)

Interesting, and no I haven't tried that! What keeps it in check for me long-term is Snap hand cleaner, believe it or not. I exfoliate with it once weekly,and it seems to do the trick for most of the time. I'll keep an eye out for turmeric root ... I'm always looking for the next good thing, particularly if it's natural. Sorry about your boils. I feel your pain!


----------

